# Need Help&Guidance, Nile Crocodile.



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello, i had got a Nile crocodile as a 21th Birthday present 3 days ago. 

I have been working on a tank for it and there is daily progress to the better, the more information i get about crocodiles "Specially nile" i do upgrades though i don't have enough information and i can't find the information i do need online so i thought of applying to a Forum and seeking help.

Q1: What are the basics i need to start with ASAP ?, down here is a video of the croc and the aquarium i'm working on. Though i've upgraded the basking area as i've been told it wont eat with enough dry space.

Q2: How much can Nile crocodile hold hunger, it hadn't eat since 3 days for now and no idea how many days before and i went over to the pet shop my friend bought from to get some information he did sound so un-experienced or he somehow was just getting rid of me!! he said i could even feed it " Cucumber rofl. A friend got me 3 Koi fish but apparently they are even bigger in size than the croc it self so idk.. they are available in the vid too.

Q3: The tank contains 3 somehow same size or a bit bigger than the Croc fishes that are available in video and i just purchased 2 "Small" ones that could fit the crocs mouth. The question is, if there is a crowd of fish in the tank *3 big 2 small* will the croc still go hunting or will it be stressed ?

Q4: For how many hours i should keep the UV lamp on ? and same question with water filter.. its powerful that it throws a current against the crocodile while its in water so idk if thats trouble to him or its okey. Though he likes to hang around the filter a'lot maybe because it was warm but now with the new basking area and the UV lamp he would just stand over his basking area all the time.

I will keep the post updated with questions though i hope i can get some help, i always did dream of having a Crocodile so i do care for the budd and i would love to help. 

Here is yesterday's Video, 
Pet Nile Crocodile - YouTube

I'm uploading today's one with some progress, new basking area, UV lamp & smaller fish. (And somehow closeup look on the crocodile, there are white stuff over his mouth and i want help.. there nearly are no experts i can easily reach in Cairo/Egypt and again as a reminder the Croc. was a gift and i'm working my best so far.)

*Yesterday's*









Those yellow rocks i've collected from the desert around my home and boiled for about an hour before putting inside the aquarium.. but the pet shop said they might be harmful in a way so idk, let me know if that would harm i've removed them today and replaced by wood logs i bought from the pet shop.









I think those Koi fish are too big in size for the crocodile to feed on right?









Shot at 2012-04-10

*Today's*









That's a shot of the whole tank.. I'm trying to balance my time between college and setting that aquarium up i know it doesn't look fancy but doing my best so far, one of the small Koi fish i've got is in there.. is that size better ?









Right behind the nose, you can find some whitish things to the sides.. I've been told by the pet store to poor antibiotic in water to cure wounds and stuff but idk..

About the too many fish inside the tank, i will give in the big Koi fish tomorrow for the pet shop, is the crowd a reason also of making the crocodile insecure ? one of the fishes is too crazy and it keeps jumping all around and sometimes it even goes over the basking area and freaking hit it :SS

Sorry for the too much bluffing but i just really need the help, i won't bare it dying. And can someone help me Age it ? :/.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

What temperature is the water? Also temperature of the basking spot?


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

Sadly i have no equipment to measure water temperature yet.. Air is 28C/14C.
I might be heading to the pet store in a few if i had the time (Gotta drive my dad up some where) and pick up a heater with a thermostat. I got the UV lamp as in picture but it doesn't emit that much heat.. so i focused a desk lamp until i find a stronger heating lamp or something for the basking area..
Shall i put the UV lamp Inside water or the croc. might damage it and himself ?.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

bad troll


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

Not trying to sound awful or disrespectfull.....
But did you not do any research prior to getting the croc?
And dont put anything electrical in the water or both you will end up in a fatality.
Unfortunatley crocs are not my speciality but go online or google for a care sheet this will tell you any basic needs of the croc.


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

sorry to sound so negative but to have such a large crocodilian with such little knowledge is a little dangerous.
the tank it is in will only be suitable for a short time, i know it was a gift but if you wanted a nile crocodile and thought you might get one surely you should have researched the species before so that when you got one you would be ready to look after it. if it is not feeding it may well be stressed or ill, do you have a vet that knows how to care for crocs. if not how will you be able to care for it if it gets ill.
do you have the area ready for when it grows, it may be worth giving that some thought now?.
the fish in the tank may be stressing the baby, remove them and put some locusts or crickets in the dry area.
all the information on how to care for crocodilians is on the internet you will have to look it up, if you dont have the time you should not be keeping crocs.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

surely no one is genuinely taking this seriously, or if this is a serious thread then my suggestions is take your privates and dangle them in front of the croc it always works every time.


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounding negative is totally not the problem for me, everything has got its risk and you gotta take the shot sometime.. About the space for it yes i have a 400 meter square basement. About the time i've got the time but the idea of 3 days passing without my pet eating is killing me ^^ never had such a pet that holds hunger that much so that's why i'm panicking.. The only thing that is making me regret keeping it is that in Egypt 95% of pet shops are complete asshole that sell faulty products like heaters with broken thermostats and shit like that.. I lost around 15 gold fishes because the thermostat broke and fish got boiled over night -.- Anyway since i already have the croc i feel responsible of making it healthy and everyone started somewhere.
I'm getting the fish removed if not today then early thing in the morning..
I've got a heater without a thermostat that ill just throw in regularly to maintain the water temp. till i can put hands on something durable. 
So far i don't know if i had the balls to deal with that croc. when it grows up in a little while though i have the total ability to build aquariums fitting the size and i think i have no problem buying durable equipment i just need to get hands on :/. The crocodile is here, i believe probably its not in the best shape (Health) ever but i'm damned sure it will get no care better than what i'm trying to give anytime soon.. Pet dealers are total jerks and i know no fans of reptiles inside Egypt yet to give to or ask for help from and no one to give to to do more care than what i could give. Help is appreciated, criticism in the boundaries of the subject is accepted. 
First thing tomorrow, ill search for a quality pet shop for better equipment and basically try find a thermometer for water temp. Right now ill try to regulate water for semi warm for a start i've got nothing else to do and i wont be able to sleep knowing the croc. is suffering of something :/. Anyway, thanks for everyone's word so far.


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

SiUK said:


> surely no one is genuinely taking this seriously, or if this is a serious thread then my suggestions is take your privates and dangle them in front of the croc it always works every time.


I think no way that can help.. seems like you are experienced with it.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

moghazy said:


> I think no way that can help.. seems like you are experienced with it.


yeah absolutely, when I had no knowledge of keeping an incredibly large and dangerous animal it was suggested to me, I tried it and it did work I will never be able to pass my genes on to any other poor person.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

SiUK said:


> surely no one is genuinely taking this seriously, or if this is a serious thread then my suggestions is take your privates and dangle them in front of the croc it always works every time.


I'm 95% sure your correct and its just 1 not funny joke but in case its not and he really does want help first he can search the net for info as there is loads of it but to help the OP along here








thats a drawing of a VERY basic setup which will at least keep your croc alive until it outgrows the tank which willn't be long. What your keeping it in. not hot enough not big enough and if you don't sort it out very quickly it will die. simple. if you can't buy the stuff were you live try EBAY most will ship what you need very quickly until then you MUST sort out some form of heat for basking


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

SiUK said:


> yeah absolutely, when I had no knowledge of keeping an incredibly large and dangerous animal it was suggested to me, I tried it and it did work I will never be able to pass my genes on to any other poor person.


Well, the poor animal is here.. pet shop wont take it back because basically there are no reptile shops in here they just get one every while and then to sell, the regular pet shops, and they just throw it into ill fish tank hoping it would eat one every while and then.. when i asked the dude how to pet he seemed to know nothing near the real shit and he even asked me to feed it cucumber so i don't think i would give it back to him even my friend don't need a payback but i'd try my luck instead of throwing it to its doom. When it even eats for one time i will consider if i can find a trusted adopter or even try to sell to some fan that i could transfer my knowledge to. Again i said i have the space and the cash missing the knowledge and i did read a'lot of stuff i know all about how they live, feed, sleep or even take a leak in the Wild. Anyway this doesn't come even 1 inch close to having it in captivity..
I saw youtube videos to predict aquarium setup and i did my best for having no single idea about what i am doing. Dude.. i would of breast fed that croc. if i could -.-. Anyway.. the thread is still up and either way ill be trying to get through with that croc. .. Consider giving a hand instead of pointing and laughing its own death and me feeling the guilt no one is winning by then.


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> thats a drawing of a VERY basic setup which will at least keep your croc alive until it outgrows the tank which willn't be long. What your keeping it in. not hot enough not big enough and if you don't sort it out very quickly it will die. simple. if you can't buy the stuff were you live try EBAY most will ship what you need very quickly until then you MUST sort out some form of heat for basking


The divider is something to keep water from the basking area ?, really appreciate the help mate.. i've got that UV unit and the desk lamp though the florescent lamp is making way more heat than the UV :-









UV + Desk lamps - The wire is for the heater, i will remove as soon as the water gets sorta warm. & If the divider is to prevent water from basking area i will try to look for something to put in there. About the wood logs, they absorb water while the rock used not to (Its a rock i got from desert near my house and i've boiled in water for approx an hour) though in a pet shop they said it ain't healthy >.>..









In here it shows where the croc's back started to get dry.. is that a good sign that there is sort of some suitable heat?. It also was sleeping is that anywhere near a good sign ?..


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

moghazy said:


> The divider is something to keep water from the basking area ?, really appreciate the help mate.. i've got that UV unit and the desk lamp though the florescent lamp is making way more heat than the UV :-
> 
> image
> UV + Desk lamps - The wire is for the heater, i will remove as soon as the water gets sorta warm. & If the divider is to prevent water from basking area i will try to look for something to put in there. About the wood logs, they absorb water while the rock used not to (Its a rock i got from desert near my house and i've boiled in water for approx an hour) though in a pet shop they said it ain't healthy >.>..
> ...


yes the divider is just to divide the land area from the water area. its great having the uv keep that as its like sun rays (but does not provide the heat they also need), but the desk lamp will not get the land area warm enough. you need to get maybe a 50w normal house bulb above the land area of the tank or something like that of cource check it gets hot enouhg which it willn't be now but also check it does not get too hot. you need to look at a bigger setup as you need more land so the croc can get its whole body out of the water if it wants too, the basking area only needs to be a area of the land heated to 32'c - 35'c you need to check this with a thermometer of course. the water you can heat with a aquarium heater they have build in thermostats but you need to protect is so croc does not touch it or bite it. 

thats about all I can do to help


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

Fair enough, Philip, thanks pretty much.. First thing in the morning is i'm going to sort out a divider (Give me an idea of a divider to use, something practical) and then separate the water from basking area and ill go for a retailer for the bulb too. Gotta be in the morning cuz i live far from city. As long as i get the croc. healthy and start eating i will start sorting out another tank for it.

TEG,
Can i get prekilled shrimps instead of insects ? i don't think i can buy insects in here.


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

for a divider why dont you buy a piece of glass to fit and use aquarium sealant to put it in place and when your upgrading this enclosure just remember like everyone has said it wont stay in there long so you need to consider a larger enclosure im not an expert but from other species ive looked at stress can be a big problem everyone else has told u about controlling air and water temps and giving dry land and a water section with ratios but the size of the enclosure needs to be thought about because in 6 months time do you still see in in this enclosure like i said im not an expert someone else might be able to tell you exactly how long the animal has left in this enclosure but it need to be given some serious thought


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

davesreptiles said:


> for a divider why dont you buy a piece of glass to fit and use aquarium sealant to put it in place and when your upgrading this enclosure just remember like everyone has said it wont stay in there long so you need to consider a larger enclosure im not an expert but from other species ive looked at stress can be a big problem everyone else has told u about controlling air and water temps and giving dry land and a water section with ratios but the size of the enclosure needs to be thought about because in 6 months time do you still see in in this enclosure like i said im not an expert someone else might be able to tell you exactly how long the animal has left in this enclosure but it need to be given some serious thought


Good idea about the divider, and gladly i've removed all the water today and placed the rock i used to have PLUS the wooden logs and overall i reduced the water level and removed all the fishes i left only 1 fish.. what i could do for now is i used my own (Bath tub) heater to regulate the new water's heat to 30C and poured into the tank. The croc. was over the rock and i found it focusing on the fish and it sneaked all the way to the fish and tried catching but the fish ran away.. its a small enough fish anyway he could catch but i'm glad he did the attempt. Shall i try hand feeding ?, about the enclosure i've payed around 120$ in 2 days already ^^ in around 3-4 weeks i will consider building a big enough one by then i've got the space would be just the cost and work.


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

*Hooray!*

And it finally ate a small Koi..
Going to head to the pet shop in few hours to get a heater with thermostat (If i found something of quality) or at least a thermometer to maintain the temperature.. Also a heating lamp for the Basking spot.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
So yeah, convinced that crocodiles are shy regarding eating.. i went to the have breakfast after i modified the tank it took me around 15 mins.. i came back and thats how i found him. Kept waiting for him to eat it but it just wouldn't swallow.. i went to chill on bed since thats in my bedroom and in around 2 minutes it swallowed the bish! .

New setup:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1knMjWxZZI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

PLEASE tell me this is a BAD joke? i know thers is pictures but this CANT be seriouse!!!!
:bash::bash::bash:

If this isnt a wind up then ill hang my testicals over the top of my caiman!!!

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

may i ask where you are based?


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

Jono_187 said:


> may i ask where you are based?


Its Cairo/Egypt.




ChopChop said:


> PLEASE tell me this is a BAD joke? i know thers is pictures but this CANT be seriouse!!!!
> :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> If this isnt a wind up then ill hang my testicals over the top of my caiman!!!
> ...


Well, due the age and experience differences between me and most members in here i'll try not to be cracking the hell out of this.. But may you clear out your point of view even more ? I don't know what is it regarding members testicles in here. Seems a pair lost them a while ago..

Anyway, again my appreciation to everyone who helped and "tried" to, it has ate again another Koi during the night; It has shown some aggression finally rather than being confused and running away and i consider that another accomplishment.. Water temp is 32C & stable.. Air temp is around the same (I set it up and the thermometer fell to break down -.-) & same for the basking area. I also started planning for the bigger aquarium since some said that's not big enough so i'll start working on it asap.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

If you people, at least some, won't take the risk of something and trying your best then you ain't moving no where.. No one is born an expert, and no one in here actually know me, regardless, i might be a complete joke.. and i might even do something good out of this but you never know. I have been screwed by pet shops in here just to buy useless shit and i spent hell a'lot of cash in the last 4 days.. i haven't slept either but this last night since i had it and i got ****ing sick of getting in and out of my room where the room temp is high due to all the heat i'm trying to maintain in there.. I slept last night with the lights on for maintaining the heat level. So please, no one should judge me if they simply can see only 1 side of the story. I could of been a total jerk and just throw the freaking Croc. in the tank and throw some fish with it and say "Well.. **** it it just should eat!"
But also i could care for the freaking thing like i am trying to and set up a suitable environment instead of talking about hanging my freaking testicles up a freaking coconut tree!


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

So, can some one guide me with feeding? How often shall I feed.. I had 2 koi fish and he ate with about an 8 hour gap between each. Shall I put one every 24 hours or just keep fishes in tank all the time so when it feels hungry?. Put collection of small fish or all one type? Etc. Thanks in advance. Hope there are no more trolls incoming.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

moghazy said:


> Its Cairo/Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your getting there much better :2thumb: I see you got the aquarium heater in good (you should protect it so croc does not bite it mind) but i would set it at 26'c rather than 32'c, the new basking light looks much better : victory: that should provide enough heat. I must state I have very little knowledge when it comes to crocs even less niles but least you getting the basics abit better. you should feed it every other day or so as a baby (which it is for now) really you need to feed it mainly insects at the size it is now. YOU MUST get the new larger enclosure up and runner ASAP, in that you need to try and provide placed for it to hide as well as what your doing now. The enclosure you have now is to little really to provide hides hence why i never said about it. good luck:2thumb:


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks a'lot @Philipniceguy, right now i'm trying to figure out either i will custom make a bigger glass tank or try buying a hardened plastic container or a wood container etc. looking for a suitable cost too.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

i haven't read every post and i have no experience with cros however i can see this guys trying his best. probably none of us know what the laws/regulations quality of the reptile trade is in egypt so i think its ridiculous to think he's a troll.

search for worlds of crocs shaun foggett, send him an email and see if he can advise you he's a croc master.

sorry i cant help more but i hope you manage to get it feeding and sorted, and well done for trying to do your best


----------



## moghazy (Apr 10, 2012)

PESKY said:


> i haven't read every post and i have no experience with cros however i can see this guys trying his best. probably none of us know what the laws/regulations quality of the reptile trade is in egypt so i think its ridiculous to think he's a troll.
> 
> search for worlds of crocs shaun foggett, send him an email and see if he can advise you he's a croc master.
> 
> sorry i cant help more but i hope you manage to get it feeding and sorted, and well done for trying to do your best


Thanks for understanding, at least trying; Thanks also for referring that person to me.. i will try to get in touch with hopefully.

About reptile trade regulations.. None are available. People just would trade in what ever sells like back-yard breeding dogs & cats and selling fishes and birds without telling you how to care for or fool you so you would go back and buy replacements. Inhuman ?, Human rights won't exist in Egypt so no wonder.. Sorry, the environment in here carries hell a'lot of politics nowadays so hope you won't bother .


----------

